# where do you game?



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Where is the main place you play?
at a GW location
at a Hobby store
at a gaming club
at your house
at a friends house
I play at a friends house most of the time, but thursdays I go to my local hobby store.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

you forgot club, so I can't vote, plus I also game at home equally, so multiple choice should of been allowed


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Stella Cadente said:


> you forgot club, so I can't vote, plus I also game at home equally, so multiple choice should of been allowed


I concider hobby store and gaming club to be the same thing, hold on I'll change the option name.

EDIT: well crap, theres no poll editing feature, so I guess I can count you as club but unmarked?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Added Club Venue as its so different from a Hobby Store.

My local club uses a function room at a Pub. mmm Beer! 

Home or the afore mentioned Pub.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Added Club Venue as its so different from a Hobby Store.
> 
> My local club uses a function room at a Pub. mmm Beer!
> 
> Home or the afore mentioned Pub.


haha, interesting, anyways thanks for adding the option.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I play evenly between the local GW and a hobby shop.
GW in my area = mostly 14 year old kids and below (whom I don't really play)
Hobby shop= closer, but new. Less people there waiting to play.

The day I move out of LA, is the day I'll get a pad big enough for a game room/ war room. Then it's on like steg-a-don.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

blackspine said:


> I play evenly between the local GW and a hobby shop.
> GW in my area = mostly 14 year old kids and below (whom I don't really play)
> Hobby shop= closer, but new. Less people there waiting to play.
> 
> The day I move out of LA, is the day I'll get a pad big enough for a game room/ war room. Then it's on like steg-a-don.


my lizzys would destroy your Beastmen my friend


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

the only place i know of will be gw so it is there i will be gaming once i'm started. hell, i'm likely to do painting there as well lol


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I play in a Donkey paddock, no donkeys left though.....


----------

